# well child visits and vaccines



## amyc1688 (Nov 25, 2013)

i wanted to open a discussion about well child visits and if they are necessary. i personally think its a complete waste of time and that our idea of health care is absurd... but i fear that my main reasons for not bringing my babies into their well child check ups is that i have a scale at home to weigh them and measure, and i choose not to vaccinate. i dont want to be put into a sitation if they do get sick and get yelled at when i bring them into the doctor. i need a doctor who will understand that i will only bring them in when sick... but honestly i would bring them into a check up if i didnt get harassed about vaccines. i have complete faith in myself as well as my family members who have all had babies to help me and to answer any questions i have. i trust my family more than a strange doctor. things just arent the way they used to be when i was growing up, better yet when my parents were. but i have seen reports of how taboo it is not to not bring your child to the doctor and parents are getting into trouble. what happened to liberty? anyway, i'd like your thoughts


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

We always had a yearly check up when I was growing up and I've always taken dd to them. They are a requirement for staying with dd's clinic which is the best in town for many reasons and has a long waiting list. It's been nice to have an established doctor because the few times something has been actually wrong we had trust in the doctor and the doctor knew us and knew we weren't worried for no reason. I can't imagine how awful it would be to navigate the serious things without the trust I have in dd's pediatrician. I suggest looking for someone you are comfortable with but you may get better answers for your situation by posting in the I'm not vaccinating forum.


----------



## precisousjulez (Jun 3, 2014)

My baby girl just got her second set of shots today , which are the same shots she got in May , she did fine with the first set of shot but yesterday she did not take it very well... she has had temp all night into the morning , i gave her some tylenol but daycare cant not dispense meds to her. Can anyone please help me understanding this and how long will she be feeling bad? I hate to see her suffer and i can not afford to miss much work being a single mom every penny counts. Im hoping she will be ok to go back to daycare tommorrow.
Thanks in advance, 
Julie


----------



## familycastle (Oct 13, 2011)

Argh, that's frustrating. A doctor should respect your choices and not harass you. I agree with the above post that you should look for a health care provider you are comfortable with. Our family gp is of the mentality that wellness visits for babies should be every 6 months just to check weight and development. He also thinks that as children get older, there is less need to monitor growth, because children all grow at various rates. Hope this helps!


----------



## maddison rebecca (Jul 24, 2014)

For an infant or the newborn all what matters is the proper care in the initial days of his/her growth. All It needs is proper doctors visit and also the vaccination recommended by the doctor.


----------



## farmermomma (Oct 30, 2012)

I have not yet vaxxed my 15 month old. We have done all of the well baby visits and a couple of things have been caught and I feel better that health/ developmental things are being monitored. There was a thread a little while back about this.


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

precisousjulez said:


> My baby girl just got her second set of shots today , which are the same shots she got in May , she did fine with the first set of shot but yesterday she did not take it very well... she has had temp all night into the morning , i gave her some tylenol but daycare cant not dispense meds to her. Can anyone please help me understanding this and how long will she be feeling bad? I hate to see her suffer and i can not afford to miss much work being a single mom every penny counts. Im hoping she will be ok to go back to daycare tommorrow.
> Thanks in advance,
> Julie


Hopefully things are back to normal for you but please be sure to report any and all reactions following vaccination (even if it seems trivial or even if the pediatrician tells you "those are normal reactions" to VAERS (http://vaers.hhs.gov/esub/index). Without reporting, there is no way of knowing how many reactions do occur and how severe they may be.

Beware of Tylenol following vaccination as it depletes glutathione which is necessary for the body to properly detox potentially leaving the body at risk for more severe reactions.

It took my daughter almost a month to recover from her 2 and 5mo vaccines and we stopped vaccinating because of the reactions she was having.

I did attend all of her well visits, but we were kicked out of the practice by the time she was 2 and have been using a naturopath instead. The NP has a much more lenient schedule for seeing newborns and I look forward to sitting with her when we're ready for #2 because she is a wealth of knowledge and i know the hour long visits are very much worth it. The 5mins with the first ped? Not so much.


----------



## precisousjulez (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you so much for the information she was a little under the weather for about 48 hours after her shots and her temperature broke , i only gave her tylenol the the first sign of fever but after that i gave her a frozen wash cloth and teething ring and she felt so much better , i could see the relief in her eyes!!I felt so bad for my little angel im dreading the next series of shots but thank god she everything worked out and nothing serious as far as reactions, i will definitly documnet everything though as you said , this is good advice and i thank you again!!


----------



## mightymama1976 (Mar 6, 2013)

precisousjulez said:


> My baby girl just got her second set of shots today , which are the same shots she got in May , she did fine with the first set of shot but yesterday she did not take it very well... she has had temp all night into the morning , i gave her some tylenol but daycare cant not dispense meds to her. Can anyone please help me understanding this and how long will she be feeling bad? I hate to see her suffer and i can not afford to miss much work being a single mom every penny counts. Im hoping she will be ok to go back to daycare tommorrow.
> Thanks in advance,
> Julie


Hi Julie,

Sorry your baby is sick . I would highly recommend researching vaccines. It is not just about the fever and feeling bad. There is evidence linking them to a number of autoimmune and autism spectrum conditions. Mothering.com is a great place to start your research. My biggest parenting regret is that I allowed three sets of short for my son (my first child) before I started looking into the topic . This website has some wonderful resources too http://www.healthfromscratch.com/vaccines-safety-info.html

Good luck and hope this helps!


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

I did delayed/selective vaccines with my kids when they were little, and while our health care providers weren't always crazy about it, it never created a real problem on those few occasions when our children *needed* health care. I do recommend having your child be an established patient at a practice because, if you call with a situation that you want to bring them in for, and they are NOT already patient there, most places won't work you in. 

In addition to following their weight, I also recommend watching for all milestones. There are lots of charts that show when babies/toddlers generally start doing different things, and a child missing those dates *can be* a sign that something is off, and that some sort of intervention would be helpful to them. 

For one of my DDs, lack of speech development was the only sign that she had chronic fluid in her ears (no infections, most likely because of BFing and good nutrition!). She couldn't hear. We got tubes put in her ears, and she was able to hear, and her speech started to develop. Because the human brain is sensitive to when it hears certain sounds and is then able to reproduce them, the longer the situation had continued the more difficult it would have been for her develop all the sounds in English. 

This is really a separate issue from vaccines, but is part of what any decent doctor is checking at those visits. Getting help for a child as soon as possible really can make a difference if they are experiencing developmental challenges.


----------



## MyFillingQuiver (Sep 7, 2009)

We have opted out of well-child visits since our 4th child was a baby. For us, they were really a waste of time, as they were geared towards vaccinations and insurance requirements/collecting co-pays. We do not utilize insurance, but rather utilize a health care sharing ministry for needs. These visits would be out of pocket.

We have the children established with a provider at birth, and then never go back. Should we ever need specialized care, we have a pediatrician set up. The one time my child needed care for severe strep throat, I was able to identify the need, and we utilized an urgent care locally-staffed by family physicians. When asked at check-in about vax's, I said, "We don't vaccinate" and not another word was said. It was affordable, care was great, they called to check in on him the next day, and we didn't have to argue, or set up return visits, etc.

I understand why people would want the well-baby checks, but for us, they never did anything to justify the cost, that I am unable to do at home. I weigh and measure my children their first few years, and we've had enough children now to realize what is normal variations on individual growth, and when we would be concerned about anything. We did use well-baby visits when our first were young, mostly because we were still selectively vaccinating, and it goes hand in hand.

Best wishes with whatever you choose to do!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I only did well visits for the oldest and my second son I stopped after 6 months. My youngest two have never seen a doctor as they were born at home and neither have required a sick visit


----------



## Joeee (Nov 18, 2014)

mightymama1976 said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> Sorry your baby is sick . I would highly recommend researching vaccines. It is not just about the fever and feeling bad. There is evidence linking them to a number of autoimmune and autism spectrum conditions. Mothering.com is a great place to start your research. My biggest parenting regret is that I allowed three sets of short for my son (my first child) before I started looking into the topic . This website has some wonderful resources too http://www.healthfromscratch.com/vaccines-safety-info.html
> Good luck and hope this helps!


thanks!


----------

